# Cotton pods - safe or bad?



## Amber1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi,

Is the cotton material inside of cotton pods safe for mice?

I bought one so that they have something to gnaw and can also source their own additional bedding.

I guess I'm wondering if it's safe for their respiratory system because the material inside seems quite fibrous (if that makes sense).

Thanks in advance

Lisa


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello Lisa!
Actually its not safe because they can choke on it and get stuck in it. Its like a never ending piece of fluff if they are trying to consume it


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

I sure wouldnt let my mice ingest it.


----------



## Amber1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks for this information as you've confirmed my suspicions. Cotton pods never again.


----------



## L&amp;CLove (Mar 6, 2014)

Give them polar fleece cubes to snuggle in, great substituent and not harmful at all.


----------

